

Cheap Data - daslee1969
http://daslee.me/cheap-data

======
jgrichman
David - great thought as usual - I think it ironic that I sent you that
article earlier today, before reading this.

Yes we need the data to power the algorithms. The best analogy I can come up
with is fuel and a car. The fuel (being the data in this analogy) only has
value with a machine (the algorithm) to transform it; to transform it into
kinetic energy, or light, etc.

And by the way, we are well below $7K/genome. We are looking right now around
$1K and falling - [http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/01/the-1000-genome-are-
we-...](http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/01/the-1000-genome-are-we-there-
yet.html) Cheers, Jeremy

